# Rainy Day



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 25, 2008)

Finally getting some much needed rain here in eastern pennsy. We're hoping it clears  for the Phils / Rays game tonight. Definitely going to be some channel flipping going on tonight with the PSU/OSU game on at the same time.

 i picked up this amber Seitz blob last week and ran it in the tumbler for 4 days. it came out with a wierd inside content stain, so I ran it for two more days. put a dent in it, but it still doesn't look like it should.

 Jim

 BEFORE


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 25, 2008)

I filled it with a 50/50 mix of muriatic acid and water and put it out on the back porch. not sure it will do anything, but figured i'd give it a try. i tried baking soda and scrubbing with a brush but that didn't really put a dent in it. it is an odd stain. i'd think it was contents, but the tumbling would have taken that right out........... 

 thanx in advance for any suggestions.

 Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2008)

I hear ya Jim...
  We were suppose to go check out a few places today,but will have to wait.
  I hope the home town advantage helps the phills bat some runs in, [] they are starting to scare me with that problem.
  Nice Seitz I have one just like it.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 25, 2008)

and this ladies, is why i try not to let my wife use any of my tools/equipment............. i know she was trying to be helpful with the leaf blower but..............

 jim 






 hope the home cooking helps our Phils.....................


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 25, 2008)

We do that on purpose, Jim.... so you don't ask us to help too often![]  

 Kate


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree, my cord looks exactly the same way. I'm always ticked that the guys have to do that "running the cord the entire length of the yard and wrapping it around their eblow to hand" thing.  It always ends up looking like a ball of yarn anyway. Enjoy the games. Go Phils.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh so thats why my wife didn't do a good job cleaning my privy digging tools off last time![8D][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 25, 2008)

[]It goes both ways - that's why I always had to wash the dishes - I like eating with clean plates and silverware without old dried-on food!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey I wash dishes well! [8D] Step 1 rinse, Step 2 put in dishwasher Step 3 don't get yelled at []


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 25, 2008)

hey rick, i give you a lot of credit for putting them in the dish washer.  want to teach my husband how[].    jim,  some times, you may have do the insides with a slow cutter, then go back with a cutter/polish.  some of them are a pain that way.     rhona


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanx rhona. i haven't ordered cutting carbide yet. i'm using 2/3 glass beads, 1/3 cut copper and brasso brass polish. i have the order form for the cutter, just haven't gotten around to it. i'm kinda the king of procrastination. here is the final photo.

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2008)

Rhona the only way to learn is to get b!@#$%^& at to many times.
   OMG! look at these dishes! ......[] I do it for peace of mind []


----------

